# افضل كتب شرح الالكترونيات الجزء الثاني



## zhazem1988 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اقدم لكم اليوم بقية كتب تعليم الالكترونيات :

الكتاب الاول :
 Practical Electronics Handbook, Sixth Edition»​
هو يشرح كل شيء في الالكترونيات من المقاومة وعناصر الدائرة الرئيسية الي الدوائر المختلفة و انواع الذاكرة و mpu & mcu
ويتميز بوجود صور للمكونات و الدوائر .

الكتاب الثاني :

McGraw.Hill.Teach.Yourself.Algebra.for.Electronic. Circuits.2001.eBook-Spy
​
هو يحتوي علي كل مايحتاج ان يعرفه أي شخص عن الرياضيات لتعلم الالكترونيات ومن مميزاته انه مخصص للرياضيات الخاصة بالالكترونيات ويشرحها بطريقة بسيطة مع امثلة عملية 


الكتاب الثالث :
Understand Electronics Second Edition Owen Bishop​
هو ايضا من افضل المراجع لتعلم الالكترونيات ويتميز بشرح وافي لكل اجزاء الالكترونيات بالصور 

الروابط :

http://rapidshare.com/files/28163981...ics_part_2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/28216847...wen_Bishop.rar
​

في انتظار ردودكم واستفساراتكم ومشاركتم 


وشكرا


----------



## العولقـــي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يالطيب ويعطيك العافية


----------



## Ayhoo (4 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا
تحياتي


----------



## فتحى أبو بكر (6 أبريل 2010)

اريد كتاب شرح لمحطات الارسال التليفزيونى


----------



## احمد غازي السلمان (6 أبريل 2010)

شششكرا للللللللللكم


----------



## baderedeen (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alexander18 (22 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## ahmed nooh (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدشلبى (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وهبوا يامهندسين العرب لتقفوا أما قوى الطغيان والأحتلال الصهيونى


----------



## محمد أبو فاطمة (14 يونيو 2010)

thanks and good luck


----------



## tl01001 (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

